# need help finding a thread ...



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

It is about a dog's foot and pictures were on that thread showing the top of a dog's foot between the toes looking like a blood vein coming out.

I've just gone thru the first 10 pages of this forum and the first 10 pages of the other dog forum; yet did not find it.

Can anyone direct me as to where this thread might be?

I'm dealing with something similar and it is NOT healing; so I would like to talk with the person who had a similar problem.


----------



## farmrbrown (Jun 25, 2012)

This?

http://www.homesteadingtoday.com/li.../526067-little-purple-alien-my-dogs-foot.html


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

Yes, that's it. Thank you so much.


----------

